# VIA Evacuation Train



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 18, 2021)

VIA ran an evacuation train last evening on the 150km between Hope and Vancouver with 200 aboard. It used the _Canadian_ set stuck in Vancouver and a joint effort of VIA, CN and BC Emergency Management.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/evacuation-train-departs-hope-b-c-bound-for-vancouver-with-200-passengers-1.6253392


----------



## Fenu S (Nov 18, 2021)

So interesting! Thanks for sharing. However I found something odd here. This article states that VIA Rail cancelled the #2 Canadian on November 15. However, the trackers were showing #2 moving on time. I do wish VIA had an alert system like the Amtrak twitter accounts.









 NetNewsLedger - BC Flood Impact on Infrastructure Will be Huge


Thunder Bay – Infrastructure – The massive flooding and resulting road damage in British Columbia isn’t going to be an easy fix. The raging flood waters that have washed away highways and rail lines can’t just be fixed by dumping gravel and re-paving or laying down new track, there is going to...




www.netnewsledger.com


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 18, 2021)

Fenu S said:


> So interesting! Thanks for sharing. However I found something odd here. This article states that VIA Rail cancelled the #2 Canadian on November 15. However, the trackers were showing #2 moving on time. I do wish VIA had an alert system like the Amtrak twitter accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Train #2 which was scheduled to depart on November 15 and Train #1 which left Toronto on November 14 were both cancelled west of Toronto *Winnipeg*, as you can see here:

https://reservia.viarail.ca/tsi/Get...siTrainNumber=1-&TrainInstanceDate=2021-11-18


https://reservia.viarail.ca/tsi/GetTrainStatus.aspx?l=en&TsiCCode=VIA&TsiTrainNumber=2-&TrainInstanceDate=2021-11-18



*Edit: "West of Winnipeg", not: Toronto!*


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm curious what the consist was for the evacuation train. I can't imagine they dragged the whole Canadian set to Hope. For 150 passengers I would assume they just grabbed whatever coaches they had on hand. 

I've been saying for years we should be using trains for evacuations everywhere. I know in my southern state in hurricane territory we have to cancel schools across the state even areas 200 miles from the coast so we can use their school busses. If we could use the equipment Amtrak would normally run on our routes we could easily stop using school busses from the mountains for the coast.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 18, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm curious what the consist was for the evacuation train. I can't imagine they dragged the whole Canadian set to Hope. For 150 passengers I would assume they just grabbed whatever coaches they had on hand.
> 
> I've been saying for years we should be using trains for evacuations everywhere. I know in my southern state in hurricane territory we have to cancel schools across the state even areas 200 miles from the coast so we can use their school busses. If we could use the equipment Amtrak would normally run on our routes we could easily stop using school busses from the mountains for the coast.


Wasn't there discussion regarding Katrina and why wasn't Amtrak used for evacuations? IIRC, they moved their equipment out of town - empty!


----------



## Night Ranger (Nov 18, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> Wasn't there discussion regarding Katrina and why wasn't Amtrak used for evacuations? IIRC, they moved their equipment out of town - empty!



Your recall is correct. Amtrak moved a lot of equipment further north into Mississippi to escape the storm. I remember a feature story about it on the national news and the reporter asking why the equipment wasn't used for evacuating people too.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 18, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm curious what the consist was for the evacuation train. I can't imagine they dragged the whole Canadian set to Hope. For 150 passengers I would assume they just grabbed whatever coaches they had on hand.
> 
> I've been saying for years we should be using trains for evacuations everywhere. I know in my southern state in hurricane territory we have to cancel schools across the state even areas 200 miles from the coast so we can use their school busses. If we could use the equipment Amtrak would normally run on our routes we could easily stop using school busses from the mountains for the coast.



It was the entire Canadian consist that that in Vancouver. CBC news coverage showed the Park Car backing into Pacific Central Station when the train returned from Hope last evening. Also interviews with passengers and some station interior shots.


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 18, 2021)

Night Ranger said:


> Your recall is correct. Amtrak moved a lot of equipment further north into Mississippi to escape the storm. I remember a feature story about it on the national news and the reporter asking why the equipment wasn't used for evacuating people too.


There was a video of some shuttle runs that were made to Hammond or Lafayette. The story goes that they were ordered from Washington, DC to stop doing it.



> September 2, 2005 10:30 PM EDT
> *Department of Transportation Arranges for Amtrak to Begin Evacuating Residents from New Orleans Starting Tonight*
> Passenger trains will join the growing number of buses and aircraft being used to evacuate residents from New Orleans starting as early as midnight tonight, Friday, September 2, Secretary of Transportation Norman Y. Mineta announced today. The special twelve-car Amtrak passenger train is heading to New Orleans from Baton Rouge and should arrive in the city to begin loading passengers later in the evening, the Secretary added.
> 
> ...







__





Department of Transportation Hurricane Katrina Efforts






www.disastercenter.com





Here's what was put together, whether used or not:


> *Equipment in Lafayette, LA for service when required:*
> Set 1 (Superliner): 3 Engines, 1 bag, 6 coaches, 3 lounges, 2 diners
> Set 2 (Horizon): 2 Engines, 1 bag, 5 coaches, 1 food service car
> 
> ...


----------



## jpakala (Nov 19, 2021)

I recall way back with Hurricane Katrina seeing an Amtrak special evacuation train from New Orleans to Houston. Some people stayed in TX ultimately.


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 19, 2021)

jpakala said:


> I recall way back with Hurricane Katrina seeing an Amtrak special evacuation train from New Orleans to Houston. Some people stayed in TX ultimately.


Yes. I found internet information on the Houston train. It's another reminder of why the _Sunset _should do better, given the strong links with New Orleans even before Katrina.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2021)

There's been some details posted in various railfan forums on the operation of the evacuation train. This was the 'Canadian' consist in Vancouver that had been ready to depart east on Nov. 15. Upon reaching Hope.....passengers were accommodated in three coaches. The train also stopped at Chilliwack and Abbotsford on the way back to Vancouver

As the locomotives were running nose to tail..... not back to back and not even a siding available to run the power around the consist......the train had to back-up with the Park Car leading for nearly 50 miles from Hope to Matsqui where the train could be wyed on CP's Mission Bridge and Page Subs before heading forward again to Vancouver.

Here its backing into Pacific Central Station (as the Canadian usually does)....ready to depart east then things reopen! (scroll down for video)



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/evacuation-train-hope-1.6253392


----------

